# Horror on Hope Town 2011



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

Our 4th season in mansfield, TX.

http://photobucket.com/HOHT2011


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, not a Halloween shot per se, but the "summer love in the garage" shot made me smile


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

I love the use of black light in your lighting scheme, particularly on the jars under the "help!" scrawl. Very nice!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Very cool.


----------

